# Solved: Can't install updates after system reset.



## pyxidium (Jun 24, 2007)

Dear TSG

I was running windows 8.1 back in January and it crashed during an update. After that, the system wouldn't start and just kept on going round in circles trying to fix itself. (See thread 'Solved: Can't fix windows 8.1, PC locked. Last post 28-2-2014.)

Under diagnostic tests at a local PC repair shop, a hard drive failure seemed to be the problem. Since it was under warranty, it went back to PC World who sent it back to Lenovo. I got it back in March but all they did was a system reset, putting it back on windows 8.

Everything is now working fine apart from one fact. It won't update. I just get the 'failure configuring updates, reverting changes' message. My metro tiles stopped working yesterday as well. I presume this is also an update issue. Under investigation it appears updates have never been installed. I came across a message saying the place where windows stores updates has been moved. How do I repair this, since the windows update troubleshooter doesn't help? I am fairly conversant in DOS, but it's been a while.



Any help would be greatly appreciated.



I'm using a Lenovo Ideacentre B340 running windows 8 with the following spec:

Intel Pentium CPU G645 @ 2.90GHz
DDR3 SDRAM
Lenovo Mahobay motherboard
440GB Hard Drive



I have enabled safemode startup on the F8 key and everything of importance is backed up.



Best Regards



Dave


----------



## etaf (Oct 2, 2003)

what happens if you goto control panel
search
type 
update 
choose windows updates 
then search for updates ?


----------



## pyxidium (Jun 24, 2007)

Hi Wayne, thanks for your reply.

I get the 'install downloaded updates' text box. '1 important update is available.' (The update is KB2957026)
When I then try to install, it fails with error code 800F0922.

Regards

Dave


----------



## etaf (Oct 2, 2003)

are you using the classic shell program to make windows 8 work like windows 7 ?

Are you using a VPN at all ?


----------



## pyxidium (Jun 24, 2007)

Hi

I started using the classic shell yesterday. Basically to make it easier to zip between screens whilst trying to fix this problem.
I'm not using a VPN. PC is connected to a home network, but it was long before the original problem started back in February.

I haven't been able to update since I got this back from PC World in mid March.

Cheers 

Dave


----------



## etaf (Oct 2, 2003)

if its not been updated since match , then there would be more than 1 update needed 

what in the update history ?


----------



## Macboatmaster (Jan 15, 2010)

There are two issues that raise a concern to me

1. On your previous topic that you refer to you posted


> Under diagnostics, it turns out the hard drive is knackered. Luckily, the warranty ran out the day after the diagnostic tests.


On what evidence please, if you know, did the local computer business, form that opinion, as if indeed they were correct, then of course the simple reinstall of windows 8 by Lenovo would not solve the problem of the bad hard drive

2.. The other issue, is as mentioned by my good colleague* etaf*, I cannot see how from March there can only be one update offered.

3. Please post the results of this
http://static.techguy.org/download/SysInfo.exe

simply run the utility please and copy and paste the info in the box - it is your basic system spec
If you are using Windows Defender, it will report it is disabled. That is a glitch in our utility.

4. Please include in your reply

A. Details of all AV programs and Firewall installed
B. Are there any external devices connected 
C. The tiles and the report re updates MAY indicate the use of a registry cleaner or such program as - the make it go faster, tune your computer variety - have you used any of these please


----------



## pyxidium (Jun 24, 2007)

Thanks for your reply.

I don't know how they came to the conclusion. As soon as I heard the words "it's a hard drive failure I'm afraid", I ran to my receipt file, realised I had a matter of hours, whipped it out of there and took it straight into PC World. The company in question were kind enough to give me a printed sheet with "hard drive failed under diagnostics" on it, which the customer service lad seemed quite happy with. I did see the return sheet which did, indeed, relay said information. As for what happened after that, well, your guess is as good as mine.

Anyway, on inspection of the update history, it does appear that updates have been working intermittently. However, having said this, I'm still being prompted to install windows updates and when I try, I get the "failure configuring updates, reverting" message. 

I'm using Windows Defender and Windows Firewall, the PC is connected to a home wireless network only (this PC, Kids PC, knackered old laptop, Xbox 360) and, as in times of annoyance with all operating systems in the past, I have used CCleaner, I have also recently used Windows Repair All-in-one (Tweaking.com) and various Microsoft troubleshooters.

Best Regards

Dave

Tech Support Guy System Info Utility version 1.0.0.2
OS Version: Microsoft Windows 8, 64 bit
Processor: Intel(R) Pentium(R) CPU G645 @ 2.90GHz, Intel64 Family 6 Model 42 Stepping 7
Processor Count: 2
RAM: 3980 Mb
Graphics Card: Intel(R) HD Graphics, 1798 Mb
Hard Drives: C: Total - 450050 MB, Free - 313533 MB;
Motherboard: LENOVO, MAHOBAY
Antivirus: Windows Defender, Disabled


----------



## Macboatmaster (Jan 15, 2010)

I would advise you against the use of CCleaner, especially the registry cleaner
It can cause all manner of problems on Windows 8
Even the Cleaner itself, without the registry clean, if used in default mode can also cause problems
Equally bad for 8 are 3rd party disk defrag tools

As I am sure you are aware 8 has had quite a lot of bad press, but what is beyond doubt is that, it is the best of the Windows OS for managing its own system and it neither needs nor takes kindly to the use of many third party tools

Lets start please with a chkdsk
Although generally speaking Windows 8 checks the disk itself and if errors are detected they are either repaired automatically, or you are warned that the disk requires checking

Nevertheless lets please eliminate the possibility that the hard drive is faulty

From the windows desktop, press the windows key and type (I know there is no where to type)
*command prompt*

when that appears, either click run as admin if that is visible or right click the cmd prompt and then click run as admin

When the command window opens, it must be headed 
Administrator Command Prompt and NOT just command prompt

The type at the prompt
chkdsk /r (there is a space after chkdsk before the /r

Agree to run on restart and do so please
When it is complete please go Control Panel, Admin Tools, event viewer and on left pane expand windows logs, click the application log
When that log loads on the right pane, click find
type
*wininit* (note spelling please)
click find next

When you open that it should be the chkdsk log that you have just run, please check that it is
The on right pane click copy as text
On reply right click this panel and click paste


----------



## pyxidium (Jun 24, 2007)

Thanks, I ran the checkdisk utility. All was well until I had to restart, since from the desktop I only had the options to "update and restart" or "update and shut down". I tried the other option (swiping in from the right, settings, power, restart) and it tried to update anyway. It then hung for ages and wouldn't restart. I had to hold down the on switch. Here's the log.

Best Regards

Dave

Log Name: Application
Source: Microsoft-Windows-Wininit
Date: 06/06/2014 20:58:39
Event ID: 1001
Task Category: None
Level: Information
Keywords: Classic
User: N/A
Computer: Lenovo-PC
Description:

Checking file system on C:
The type of the file system is NTFS.
Volume label is Windows8_OS.

One of your disks needs to be checked for consistency. You
may cancel the disk check, but it is strongly recommended
that you continue.
Windows will now check the disk.

CHKDSK is verifying files (stage 1 of 3)...
The attribute of type 0x80 and instance tag 0x3 in file 0x152e9
has allocated length of 0x700000 instead of 0x600000.
Deleting corrupt attribute record (128, "")
from file record segment 86761.
548864 file records processed.

File verification completed.
5125 large file records processed.

0 bad file records processed.

CHKDSK is verifying indexes (stage 2 of 3)...
646150 index entries processed.

Index verification completed.
0 unindexed files scanned.

0 unindexed files recovered.

CHKDSK is verifying security descriptors (stage 3 of 3)...
Cleaning up 611 unused index entries from index $SII of file 0x9.
Cleaning up 611 unused index entries from index $SDH of file 0x9.
Cleaning up 611 unused security descriptors.
Security descriptor verification completed.
Inserting data attribute into file 86761.
48645 data files processed.

CHKDSK is verifying Usn Journal...
Usn Journal verification completed.
CHKDSK discovered free space marked as allocated in the volume bitmap.

Windows has made corrections to the file system.
No further action is required.

460852223 KB total disk space.
161911596 KB in 494572 files.
337284 KB in 48645 indexes.
0 KB in bad sectors.
630639 KB in use by the system.
65536 KB occupied by the log file.
297972704 KB available on disk.

4096 bytes in each allocation unit.
115213055 total allocation units on disk.
74493176 allocation units available on disk.

Internal Info:
00 60 08 00 fd 49 08 00 13 cf 0f 00 00 00 00 00 .`...I..........
5f 10 00 00 2a 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 _...*...........
20 03 28 62 15 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 .(b............

Windows has finished checking your disk.
Please wait while your computer restarts.

Event Xml:
<Event xmlns="http://schemas.microsoft.com/win/2004/08/events/event">
<System>
<Provider Name="Microsoft-Windows-Wininit" Guid="{206f6dea-d3c5-4d10-bc72-989f03c8b84b}" EventSourceName="Wininit" />
<EventID Qualifiers="16384">1001</EventID>
<Version>0</Version>
<Level>4</Level>
<Task>0</Task>
<Opcode>0</Opcode>
<Keywords>0x80000000000000</Keywords>
<TimeCreated SystemTime="2014-06-06T19:58:39.000000000Z" />
<EventRecordID>30651</EventRecordID>
<Correlation />
<Execution ProcessID="0" ThreadID="0" />
<Channel>Application</Channel>
<Computer>Lenovo-PC</Computer>
<Security />
</System>
<EventData>

Checking file system on C:
The type of the file system is NTFS.
Volume label is Windows8_OS.

One of your disks needs to be checked for consistency. You
may cancel the disk check, but it is strongly recommended
that you continue.
Windows will now check the disk.

CHKDSK is verifying files (stage 1 of 3)...
The attribute of type 0x80 and instance tag 0x3 in file 0x152e9
has allocated length of 0x700000 instead of 0x600000.
Deleting corrupt attribute record (128, "")
from file record segment 86761.
548864 file records processed.

File verification completed.
5125 large file records processed.

0 bad file records processed.

CHKDSK is verifying indexes (stage 2 of 3)...
646150 index entries processed.

Index verification completed.
0 unindexed files scanned.

0 unindexed files recovered.

CHKDSK is verifying security descriptors (stage 3 of 3)...
Cleaning up 611 unused index entries from index $SII of file 0x9.
Cleaning up 611 unused index entries from index $SDH of file 0x9.
Cleaning up 611 unused security descriptors.
Security descriptor verification completed.
Inserting data attribute into file 86761.
48645 data files processed.

CHKDSK is verifying Usn Journal...
Usn Journal verification completed.
CHKDSK discovered free space marked as allocated in the volume bitmap.

Windows has made corrections to the file system.
No further action is required.

460852223 KB total disk space.
161911596 KB in 494572 files.
337284 KB in 48645 indexes.
0 KB in bad sectors.
630639 KB in use by the system.
65536 KB occupied by the log file.
297972704 KB available on disk.

4096 bytes in each allocation unit.
115213055 total allocation units on disk.
74493176 allocation units available on disk.

Internal Info:
00 60 08 00 fd 49 08 00 13 cf 0f 00 00 00 00 00 .`...I..........
5f 10 00 00 2a 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 _...*...........
20 03 28 62 15 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 .(b............

Windows has finished checking your disk.
Please wait while your computer restarts.

</EventData>
</Event>


----------



## Macboatmaster (Jan 15, 2010)

1. That chkdsk is from the 6 June


> Date: 06/06/2014 20:58:39


It is an easy mistake to make, so please do not shoot yourself, but as I said


> When you open that it should be the chkdsk log that you have just run, please check that it is


So could you please go back and find the right chkdsk results

2. What concerns me more is this 


> The attribute of type 0x80 and instance tag 0x3 in file 0x152e9
> has allocated length of 0x700000 instead of 0x600000.
> Deleting corrupt attribute record (128, "")
> from file record segment 86761.


HOWEVER that being from the 6 June is of little real relevance at the moment. 
You may have noticed that the chkdsk you have posted was run by the system - automatically when it detected the file error


> One of your disks needs to be checked for consistency. You
> may cancel the disk check, but it is strongly recommended
> that you continue.
> Windows will now check the disk.


----------



## pyxidium (Jun 24, 2007)

Sorry about that. I couldn't find a log for yesterday, perhaps that's because I had to force a restart? Anyway, I ran chkdsk again today, here's the log.

Log Name: Application
Source: Microsoft-Windows-Wininit
Date: 26/06/2014 16:08:50
Event ID: 1001
Task Category: None
Level: Information
Keywords: Classic
User: N/A
Computer: Lenovo-PC
Description:

Checking file system on C:
The type of the file system is NTFS.
Volume label is Windows8_OS.

A disk check has been scheduled.
Windows will now check the disk.

CHKDSK is verifying files (stage 1 of 5)...
558080 file records processed.

File verification completed.
5471 large file records processed.

0 bad file records processed.

CHKDSK is verifying indexes (stage 2 of 5)...
648096 index entries processed.

Index verification completed.
0 unindexed files scanned.

0 unindexed files recovered.

CHKDSK is verifying security descriptors (stage 3 of 5)...
Cleaning up 55 unused index entries from index $SII of file 0x9.
Cleaning up 55 unused index entries from index $SDH of file 0x9.
Cleaning up 55 unused security descriptors.
Security descriptor verification completed.
45009 data files processed.

CHKDSK is verifying Usn Journal...
37093744 USN bytes processed.

Usn Journal verification completed.

CHKDSK is verifying file data (stage 4 of 5)...
Windows replaced bad clusters in file 81492
of name \Windows\WinSxS\AM6EE1~1.205\Amd64\CNBJ2530.DPB.
Windows replaced bad clusters in file 93307
of name \Windows\WinSxS\AM7F7F~1.163\tctree.dat.
558064 files processed.

File data verification completed.

CHKDSK is verifying free space (stage 5 of 5)...
80376210 free clusters processed.

Free space verification is complete.
CHKDSK discovered free space marked as allocated in the volume bitmap.

Windows has made corrections to the file system.
No further action is required.

460852223 KB total disk space.
138533216 KB in 236618 files.
137008 KB in 45010 indexes.
0 KB in bad sectors.
677159 KB in use by the system.
65536 KB occupied by the log file.
321504840 KB available on disk.

4096 bytes in each allocation unit.
115213055 total allocation units on disk.
80376210 allocation units available on disk.

Internal Info:
00 84 08 00 25 4c 04 00 d9 c9 07 00 00 00 00 00 ....%L..........
d9 10 00 00 2a 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 ....*...........
00 00 94 78 ce 00 00 00 04 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 ...x............

Windows has finished checking your disk.
Please wait while your computer restarts.

Event Xml:
<Event xmlns="http://schemas.microsoft.com/win/2004/08/events/event">
<System>
<Provider Name="Microsoft-Windows-Wininit" Guid="{206f6dea-d3c5-4d10-bc72-989f03c8b84b}" EventSourceName="Wininit" />
<EventID Qualifiers="16384">1001</EventID>
<Version>0</Version>
<Level>4</Level>
<Task>0</Task>
<Opcode>0</Opcode>
<Keywords>0x80000000000000</Keywords>
<TimeCreated SystemTime="2014-06-26T15:08:50.000000000Z" />
<EventRecordID>39026</EventRecordID>
<Correlation />
<Execution ProcessID="0" ThreadID="0" />
<Channel>Application</Channel>
<Computer>Lenovo-PC</Computer>
<Security />
</System>
<EventData>

Checking file system on C:
The type of the file system is NTFS.
Volume label is Windows8_OS.

A disk check has been scheduled.
Windows will now check the disk.

CHKDSK is verifying files (stage 1 of 5)...
558080 file records processed.

File verification completed.
5471 large file records processed.

0 bad file records processed.

CHKDSK is verifying indexes (stage 2 of 5)...
648096 index entries processed.

Index verification completed.
0 unindexed files scanned.

0 unindexed files recovered.

CHKDSK is verifying security descriptors (stage 3 of 5)...
Cleaning up 55 unused index entries from index $SII of file 0x9.
Cleaning up 55 unused index entries from index $SDH of file 0x9.
Cleaning up 55 unused security descriptors.
Security descriptor verification completed.
45009 data files processed.

CHKDSK is verifying Usn Journal...
37093744 USN bytes processed.

Usn Journal verification completed.

CHKDSK is verifying file data (stage 4 of 5)...
Windows replaced bad clusters in file 81492
of name \Windows\WinSxS\AM6EE1~1.205\Amd64\CNBJ2530.DPB.
Windows replaced bad clusters in file 93307
of name \Windows\WinSxS\AM7F7F~1.163\tctree.dat.
558064 files processed.

File data verification completed.

CHKDSK is verifying free space (stage 5 of 5)...
80376210 free clusters processed.

Free space verification is complete.
CHKDSK discovered free space marked as allocated in the volume bitmap.

Windows has made corrections to the file system.
No further action is required.

460852223 KB total disk space.
138533216 KB in 236618 files.
137008 KB in 45010 indexes.
0 KB in bad sectors.
677159 KB in use by the system.
65536 KB occupied by the log file.
321504840 KB available on disk.

4096 bytes in each allocation unit.
115213055 total allocation units on disk.
80376210 allocation units available on disk.

Internal Info:
00 84 08 00 25 4c 04 00 d9 c9 07 00 00 00 00 00 ....%L..........
d9 10 00 00 2a 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 ....*...........
00 00 94 78 ce 00 00 00 04 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 ...x............

Windows has finished checking your disk.
Please wait while your computer restarts.

</EventData>
</Event>

Best Regards

Dave


----------



## Macboatmaster (Jan 15, 2010)

That chkdsk result is rather concerning
Windows replaced bad clusters in file 81492
of name \Windows\WinSxS\AM6EE1~1.205\Amd64\CNBJ2530.DPB.
Windows replaced bad clusters in file 93307
of name \Windows\WinSxS\AM7F7F~1.163\tctree.dat.

please go control panel device manager - expand the entry disk drives and post me any detail shown for the disk drive


----------



## pyxidium (Jun 24, 2007)

Hi

Do you want me to post the information under all of the properties tabs (General, policies, volumes, driver etc) or is there something more specific you're looking for?


----------



## Macboatmaster (Jan 15, 2010)

NO simply expand disk drives by clicking the arrow to the left of that entry and then post what is shown there please
what we are looking for is an identifier for the hard drive, so that we know what make it is


please see my screenshot
ST Seagate
WD Western Digitial


----------



## pyxidium (Jun 24, 2007)

OK, it's:

ST500DM002-1BD142


----------



## Macboatmaster (Jan 15, 2010)

That is a Segate Barracuda 500GB
Download this
http://www.seagate.com/gb/en/support/downloads/item/seatools-win-master/

Seatools for Windows

Refer to this please
http://www.seagate.com/files/www-co...seatools/en-us/seatools-for-windows-en-us.pdf
and run the short drive self test

see if the result is a pass or fail please


----------



## pyxidium (Jun 24, 2007)

Short DST - Pass


----------



## Macboatmaster (Jan 15, 2010)

Try the short generic


----------



## pyxidium (Jun 24, 2007)

Short Generic - Pass


----------



## Macboatmaster (Jan 15, 2010)

Well apart from the long test which I do not want you to run at this stage the drive seems OK
I am still concerned about the fact that Windows itself initiates a chkdsk on the 6 June and then on the one we ran we have the report of bad clusters


Please open a cmd prompt with admin rights and run a system file check
that is
sfc /scannow


please watch the result and it will ether report all files in order and in their correct place, no violations or it will report that errors were found and could not be repaired


If it is the latter please reboot and run it again and if still errors do the same ONCE more reboot and run again


If on the third run it has not fixed the errors it is not going to and we will proceed from there


----------



## pyxidium (Jun 24, 2007)

Hi

Ran sfc /scannow 3 times to no avail. I was going to post you the CBS log but access is denied.

Best Regards

Dave


----------



## Macboatmaster (Jan 15, 2010)

Could you please explain if you mean it reported errors and did not fix them. or do you mean that - it was to no avail as the updates would still not install

Presuming you mean that the errors could not be fixed
Open a cmd prompt with admin rights

The window must be titled Administrator Command Prompt and not just Command Prompt
then copy and paste this

*Dism /Online /Cleanup-Image /CheckHealth*

It is best to copy and paste it, as the spacing and layout is critical
Whilst it is running please do not use the internet as the cmd itself is an online tool that also requires to use the net

If the response as I expect it will be is 
Component Store corruption detected

then run this one
*Dism /Online /Cleanup-Image /ScanHealth*

if the response to that is that the corruption can be repaired then run this one

*Dism /Online /Cleanup-Image /RestoreHealth*

After that one reboot the computer go back to a cmd window with admin rights and run

*sfc /scannow*

as you did before - hopefully it will report all is now in order.

Please confirm that progress has been made as I have outlined


----------



## pyxidium (Jun 24, 2007)

I did indeed mean that it reported errors and couldn't fix them.

As requested, I ran Dism /Online /Cleanup-Image /CheckHealth and got:

Error: 3

The directory c:\windows does not appear to be a valid Windows directory.
Ensure that the /WinDir option that is specified is valid. For more information, refer to the help by running DISM.exe /WinDir /?.

I did, and got this:

/Image:<path_to_offline_image> [/WinDir:<Windows_directory>]

Specifies the path to the Windows directory relative to the image path. 
If not specified, it defaults to "Windows".

This option cannot be used with the /Online option.

Example: DISM.exe /Image:C:\test\offline /WinDir:Win

Dave


----------



## Macboatmaster (Jan 15, 2010)

I am uncertain but which cmd prompt are you entering on
From the windows desktop press the windows key and type *cmd*
I know there is on the tiles menu no where to type
However it will as soon as you start to type place it in the search box

when command prompt then appears - right click and click run as admin
you then have a command prompt window headed admin command prompt

please see my screenshot

I am at the moment perplexed as to the cause of the response - unless you have used command prompt from advanced option on recovery


----------



## pyxidium (Jun 24, 2007)

As mentioned in my original exchange with your colleague etaf, I've just started running a classic shell. I've got the command prompt up via the start button and right-clicked to run as administrator and I've done it the way you suggested. 

Please see my screenshots.


----------



## Macboatmaster (Jan 15, 2010)

open computer, open C drive, what is the name of the windows folder please


please see screenshot


----------



## pyxidium (Jun 24, 2007)

Hi 

Not really sure what you're after here.


----------



## Macboatmaster (Jan 15, 2010)

Well on your post 24 and your screenshot on post 26 it reports


> The directory c:\windows does not appear to be a valid Windows directory.


which I cannot at the moment understand.

I have a suspicion that it is in some way connected to this


> I came across a message saying the place where windows stores updates has been moved


please go back to command prompt
type
cd.. 
and press enter
that should take you to a 
C: \Windows> prompt

do the same again and that should take you to a 
C:\>
prompt

then copy and paste that DISM cmd again and press enter 
please tell me what we get then


----------



## pyxidium (Jun 24, 2007)

Hi

Just ran DISM cmd again, from C:\> prompt as requested.

Got the same Error: 3 message.


----------



## Macboatmaster (Jan 15, 2010)

1. Go back to the cmd prompt
when you are at C:\>
type
cd windows
the cmd prompt should then be
C:\Windows>

then type 
dir

when you have that right click the top bar click edit, click select all, the window will change colour to white
click edit again

click copy
and paste that to your reply please


2. It appears that someone has run a tool called ComboFix on that computer - would that mean anything to you please


----------



## pyxidium (Jun 24, 2007)

Here's the info. As for ComboFix, I've used it in the past on Vista under direction from your colleagues with trojan problems. Don't recall using it on this machine though.

Regards

Dave

Microsoft Windows [Version 6.2.9200]
(c) 2012 Microsoft Corporation. All rights reserved.

C:\windows\system32>cd..

C:\Windows>dir
Volume in drive C is Windows8_OS
Volume Serial Number is ECA6-74E5

Directory of C:\Windows

24/06/2014 21:00 .
24/06/2014 21:00 ..
26/07/2012 09:13 addins
26/07/2012 09:12 AppCompat
15/06/2014 17:29 apppatch
20/06/2014 15:15 AppReadiness
29/06/2014 11:53 AUInstallAgent
01/04/2014 18:29 184 AutoKMS.ini
26/07/2012 04:08 75,264 bfsvc.exe
26/07/2012 09:12 Boot
29/06/2014 21:08 67,584 bootstat.dat
26/07/2012 09:12 Branding
08/05/2014 21:46 94 brpcfx.ini
08/05/2014 21:46 257 Brpfx04a.ini
01/04/2014 20:04 27 BRPP2KA.INI
01/04/2014 20:04 419 BRWMARK.INI
29/06/2014 16:14 CbsTemp
25/07/2012 21:15 31,497 CORE.xml
25/07/2012 21:15 31,497 CoreSingleLanguage.xml
10/03/2014 18:55 12 CSUP.TXT
26/07/2012 09:13 Cursors
20/06/2014 19:41 debug
26/07/2012 09:13 DesktopTileResources
26/07/2012 09:12 diagnostics
26/07/2012 09:18 DigitalLocker
21/06/2014 14:15 10,566 DPINST.LOG
26/07/2012 08:51 en-US
23/03/2014 19:24 erdnt
24/01/2002 09:17 84 executeBpd-64.bat
24/01/2002 09:27 78 executeBpd.bat
26/07/2012 05:49 2,380,440 explorer.exe
26/07/2012 09:12 Globalization
31/08/2000 01:00 80,412 grep.exe
10/03/2014 19:16 Help
26/07/2012 04:08 883,712 HelpPane.exe
26/07/2012 04:08 17,408 hh.exe
26/07/2012 09:18 IME
18/06/2014 18:04 ImmersiveControlPanel
29/06/2014 15:41 Inf
26/07/2012 09:13 L2Schemas
22/03/2014 16:25 LiveKernelReports
21/06/2014 21:07 Logs
07/11/2010 18:20 208,896 MBR.exe
10/03/2014 19:14 153,414 MFGSTAT.zip
25/07/2012 21:37 43,131 mib.bin
29/06/2014 18:00 Microsoft.NET
20/06/2014 19:41 Minidump
26/07/2012 09:12 ModemLogs
20/04/2009 05:56 60,416 NIRCMD.exe
26/07/2012 04:08 243,712 notepad.exe
21/06/2014 16:16 100,002 ntbtlog.txt
26/07/2012 09:13 Offline Web Pages
20/06/2014 19:41 Panther
01/04/2014 18:24 PCHEALTH
26/07/2012 09:12 Performance
26/06/2011 07:45 256,000 PEV.exe
24/06/2014 20:58 2,272 PFRO.log
26/07/2012 09:12 PLA
05/06/2014 21:35 PolicyDefinitions
29/06/2014 21:26 Prefetch
23/03/2014 17:39 181,064 PSEXESVC.EXE
26/07/2012 04:08 159,232 regedit.exe
18/06/2014 18:03 registration
19/04/2014 15:29 163 Reimage.ini
28/06/2014 20:43 rescache
26/07/2012 09:12 Resources
18/07/2012 11:14 1,706,640 RtlExUpd.dll
26/07/2012 09:12 SchCache
26/07/2012 09:12 schemas
26/07/2012 09:12 security
31/08/2000 01:00 98,816 sed.exe
26/07/2012 08:19 ServiceProfiles
18/06/2014 18:04 servicing
26/07/2012 08:20 Setup
01/04/2014 18:25 ShellNew
26/07/2012 08:52 SKB
25/06/2014 16:00 SoftwareDistribution
26/07/2012 09:12 Speech
26/07/2012 04:08 126,464 splwow64.exe
25/07/2012 21:15 31,537 Starter.xml
31/08/2000 01:00 518,144 SWREG.exe
31/08/2000 01:00 406,528 SWSC.exe
31/08/2000 01:00 212,480 SWXCACLS.exe
26/07/2012 09:12 System
23/03/2014 19:24 215 system.ini
29/06/2014 17:47 System32
29/06/2014 17:47 SysWOW64
26/07/2012 09:12 TAPI
18/06/2014 22:25 Tasks
29/06/2014 18:02 Temp
15/06/2014 17:29 ToastData
26/07/2012 09:12 tracing
01/04/2014 20:05 twain_32
26/07/2012 04:20 50,176 twain_32.dll
15/06/2014 19:06 207 tweaking.com-regbackup-LENOVO-PC-Microsoft-W
indows-8-(64-bit).dat
18/06/2014 18:03 VMC412
26/07/2012 09:12 Vss
10/03/2014 19:16 Web
24/06/2014 20:53 235 win.ini
29/06/2014 19:22 1,980,181 WindowsUpdate.log
26/07/2012 04:21 10,752 winhlp32.exe
24/04/2014 21:32 1,882 wininit.ini
29/06/2014 17:47 WinStore
29/06/2014 17:59 WinSxS
02/06/2012 15:34 316,640 WMSysPr9.prx
26/07/2012 04:08 10,752 write.exe
31/08/2000 01:00 68,096 zip.exe
45 File(s) 10,527,582 bytes
62 Dir(s) 327,137,812,480 bytes free

C:\Windows>


----------



## Macboatmaster (Jan 15, 2010)

Would you please try this 
I have read that the check health cmd can fail if there are errors in the windows directory file system

I will be amazed if it works but please try it
cmd prompt again

copy and paste

*Dism /Online /Cleanup-Image /RestoreHealth*


----------



## pyxidium (Jun 24, 2007)

Error: 3


----------



## Macboatmaster (Jan 15, 2010)

I have asked if any of my colleagues would be kind enough to see if they, have any thoughts on how to proceed.


In the meantime would you please run another chkdsk, as you did before and post the log, so we may see if chkdsk reports any different or additional bad blocks. I have mentioned before that it raised a concern with me as soon as I saw that result


----------



## DaveA (Nov 16, 1999)

I would make sure that I had a VERY good back up of ALL your data on this machine.

It appears to me that a new hard drive in is the making.


----------



## pyxidium (Jun 24, 2007)

Hi, sorry for the delay. Here's the log from the chkdsk /r I ran on 1st July. Something has worked because now, some of the tiles on the start screen are allowing themselves to be repaired via the store.

By the way, I did run the long generic before you said don't bother and it was a pass.

Best Regards

Dave

Log Name: Application
Source: Microsoft-Windows-Wininit
Date: 01/07/2014 00:52:51
Event ID: 1001
Task Category: None
Level: Information
Keywords: Classic
User: N/A
Computer: Lenovo-PC
Description:

Checking file system on C:
The type of the file system is NTFS.
Volume label is Windows8_OS.

A disk check has been scheduled.
Windows will now check the disk.

CHKDSK is verifying files (stage 1 of 5)...
558080 file records processed.

File verification completed.
5678 large file records processed.

0 bad file records processed.

CHKDSK is verifying indexes (stage 2 of 5)...
648850 index entries processed.

Index verification completed.
0 unindexed files scanned.

0 unindexed files recovered.

CHKDSK is verifying security descriptors (stage 3 of 5)...
Cleaning up 118 unused index entries from index $SII of file 0x9.
Cleaning up 118 unused index entries from index $SDH of file 0x9.
Cleaning up 118 unused security descriptors.
Security descriptor verification completed.
45386 data files processed.

CHKDSK is verifying Usn Journal...
34898568 USN bytes processed.

Usn Journal verification completed.

CHKDSK is verifying file data (stage 4 of 5)...
Windows replaced bad clusters in file 25659
of name \PROGRA~3\MICROS~1\Windows\WER\REPORT~1\CRA1C3~1.92~\CBSPER~2.CAB.
Windows replaced bad clusters in file 25922
of name \PROGRA~3\MICROS~1\Windows\WER\REPORT~1\CRA1C3~1.92~\CBSPER~3.CAB.
Windows replaced bad clusters in file 118622
of name \PROGRA~3\MICROS~1\Windows\WER\REPORT~1\CR156B~1.92~\CBSPER~3.CAB.
Windows replaced bad clusters in file 118626
of name \PROGRA~3\MICROS~1\Windows\WER\REPORT~1\CR156B~1.92~\CBSPER~2.CAB.
Windows replaced bad clusters in file 119250
of name \PROGRA~3\MICROS~1\Windows\WER\REPORT~1\CRAF94~1.92~\CBSPER~2.CAB.
Windows replaced bad clusters in file 119255
of name \PROGRA~3\MICROS~1\Windows\WER\REPORT~1\CRAF94~1.92~\CBSPER~3.CAB.
Windows replaced bad clusters in file 129246
of name \PROGRA~3\MICROS~1\Windows\WER\REPORT~1\CR7EDF~1.92~\CBSPER~2.CAB.
Windows replaced bad clusters in file 129247
of name \PROGRA~3\MICROS~1\Windows\WER\REPORT~1\CR7EDF~1.92~\CBSPER~3.CAB.
Windows replaced bad clusters in file 129257
of name \PROGRA~3\MICROS~1\Windows\WER\REPORT~1\CRITIC~3.92~\CBSPER~3.CAB.
Windows replaced bad clusters in file 129373
of name \PROGRA~3\MICROS~1\Windows\WER\REPORT~1\CR25B7~1.92~\CBSPER~2.CAB.
Windows replaced bad clusters in file 129556
of name \PROGRA~3\MICROS~1\Windows\WER\REPORT~1\CR483C~1.92~\CBSPER~4.CAB.
Windows replaced bad clusters in file 129644
of name \PROGRA~3\MICROS~1\Windows\WER\REPORT~1\CR4749~1.92~\CBSPER~4.CAB.
558064 files processed.

File data verification completed.

CHKDSK is verifying free space (stage 5 of 5)...
79735040 free clusters processed.

Free space verification is complete.
CHKDSK discovered free space marked as allocated in the volume bitmap.

Windows has made corrections to the file system.
No further action is required.

460852223 KB total disk space.
141098840 KB in 237431 files.
137612 KB in 45387 indexes.
0 KB in bad sectors.
675611 KB in use by the system.
65536 KB occupied by the log file.
318940160 KB available on disk.

4096 bytes in each allocation unit.
115213055 total allocation units on disk.
79735040 allocation units available on disk.

Internal Info:
00 84 08 00 cb 50 04 00 dc d6 07 00 00 00 00 00 .....P..........
e6 10 00 00 2a 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 ....*...........
00 00 b7 92 0f 00 00 00 04 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 ................

Windows has finished checking your disk.
Please wait while your computer restarts.

Event Xml:
<Event xmlns="http://schemas.microsoft.com/win/2004/08/events/event">
<System>
<Provider Name="Microsoft-Windows-Wininit" Guid="{206f6dea-d3c5-4d10-bc72-989f03c8b84b}" EventSourceName="Wininit" />
<EventID Qualifiers="16384">1001</EventID>
<Version>0</Version>
<Level>4</Level>
<Task>0</Task>
<Opcode>0</Opcode>
<Keywords>0x80000000000000</Keywords>
<TimeCreated SystemTime="2014-06-30T23:52:51.000000000Z" />
<EventRecordID>41345</EventRecordID>
<Correlation />
<Execution ProcessID="0" ThreadID="0" />
<Channel>Application</Channel>
<Computer>Lenovo-PC</Computer>
<Security />
</System>
<EventData>

Checking file system on C:
The type of the file system is NTFS.
Volume label is Windows8_OS.

A disk check has been scheduled.
Windows will now check the disk.

CHKDSK is verifying files (stage 1 of 5)...
558080 file records processed.

File verification completed.
5678 large file records processed.

0 bad file records processed.

CHKDSK is verifying indexes (stage 2 of 5)...
648850 index entries processed.

Index verification completed.
0 unindexed files scanned.

0 unindexed files recovered.

CHKDSK is verifying security descriptors (stage 3 of 5)...
Cleaning up 118 unused index entries from index $SII of file 0x9.
Cleaning up 118 unused index entries from index $SDH of file 0x9.
Cleaning up 118 unused security descriptors.
Security descriptor verification completed.
45386 data files processed.

CHKDSK is verifying Usn Journal...
34898568 USN bytes processed.

Usn Journal verification completed.

CHKDSK is verifying file data (stage 4 of 5)...
Windows replaced bad clusters in file 25659
of name \PROGRA~3\MICROS~1\Windows\WER\REPORT~1\CRA1C3~1.92~\CBSPER~2.CAB.
Windows replaced bad clusters in file 25922
of name \PROGRA~3\MICROS~1\Windows\WER\REPORT~1\CRA1C3~1.92~\CBSPER~3.CAB.
Windows replaced bad clusters in file 118622
of name \PROGRA~3\MICROS~1\Windows\WER\REPORT~1\CR156B~1.92~\CBSPER~3.CAB.
Windows replaced bad clusters in file 118626
of name \PROGRA~3\MICROS~1\Windows\WER\REPORT~1\CR156B~1.92~\CBSPER~2.CAB.
Windows replaced bad clusters in file 119250
of name \PROGRA~3\MICROS~1\Windows\WER\REPORT~1\CRAF94~1.92~\CBSPER~2.CAB.
Windows replaced bad clusters in file 119255
of name \PROGRA~3\MICROS~1\Windows\WER\REPORT~1\CRAF94~1.92~\CBSPER~3.CAB.
Windows replaced bad clusters in file 129246
of name \PROGRA~3\MICROS~1\Windows\WER\REPORT~1\CR7EDF~1.92~\CBSPER~2.CAB.
Windows replaced bad clusters in file 129247
of name \PROGRA~3\MICROS~1\Windows\WER\REPORT~1\CR7EDF~1.92~\CBSPER~3.CAB.
Windows replaced bad clusters in file 129257
of name \PROGRA~3\MICROS~1\Windows\WER\REPORT~1\CRITIC~3.92~\CBSPER~3.CAB.
Windows replaced bad clusters in file 129373
of name \PROGRA~3\MICROS~1\Windows\WER\REPORT~1\CR25B7~1.92~\CBSPER~2.CAB.
Windows replaced bad clusters in file 129556
of name \PROGRA~3\MICROS~1\Windows\WER\REPORT~1\CR483C~1.92~\CBSPER~4.CAB.
Windows replaced bad clusters in file 129644
of name \PROGRA~3\MICROS~1\Windows\WER\REPORT~1\CR4749~1.92~\CBSPER~4.CAB.
558064 files processed.

File data verification completed.

CHKDSK is verifying free space (stage 5 of 5)...
79735040 free clusters processed.

Free space verification is complete.
CHKDSK discovered free space marked as allocated in the volume bitmap.

Windows has made corrections to the file system.
No further action is required.

460852223 KB total disk space.
141098840 KB in 237431 files.
137612 KB in 45387 indexes.
0 KB in bad sectors.
675611 KB in use by the system.
65536 KB occupied by the log file.
318940160 KB available on disk.

4096 bytes in each allocation unit.
115213055 total allocation units on disk.
79735040 allocation units available on disk.

Internal Info:
00 84 08 00 cb 50 04 00 dc d6 07 00 00 00 00 00 .....P..........
e6 10 00 00 2a 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 ....*...........
00 00 b7 92 0f 00 00 00 04 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 ................

Windows has finished checking your disk.
Please wait while your computer restarts.

</EventData>
</Event>


----------



## pyxidium (Jun 24, 2007)

Hi again, forgot to ask if this is normal? It may be relevant. Please see attachment.

Regards

Dave


----------



## Macboatmaster (Jan 15, 2010)

1. If you mean the layout of the disk eg the partitions - then yes that is more or less standard for a GPT disk on a Windows 8 pre-installed system. The only thing that is I think unusual is the size of the 1000MB recovery partition, the actual recovery partition is the 24.41GB. I do not know why the first one is 1000MB. OR indeed why it is also named recovery - I do not however think it is anything to with the errors.
More likely I think is the fact that it has already been recovered back from 8.1 to 8.

2. I suggest you take that computer back to PCWorld show them that chkdsk result. Draw their attention to this aspect of it

CHKDSK is verifying file data (stage 4 of 5)...
Windows replaced bad clusters in file 25659
of name \PROGRA~3\MICROS~1\Windows\WER\REPORT~1\CRA1C3~1.92~\CBSPER~2.CAB.
Windows replaced bad clusters in file 25922
of name \PROGRA~3\MICROS~1\Windows\WER\REPORT~1\CRA1C3~1.92~\CBSPER~3.CAB.
Windows replaced bad clusters in file 118622
of name \PROGRA~3\MICROS~1\Windows\WER\REPORT~1\CR156B~1.92~\CBSPER~3.CAB.
Windows replaced bad clusters in file 118626
of name \PROGRA~3\MICROS~1\Windows\WER\REPORT~1\CR156B~1.92~\CBSPER~2.CAB.
Windows replaced bad clusters in file 119250
of name \PROGRA~3\MICROS~1\Windows\WER\REPORT~1\CRAF94~1.92~\CBSPER~2.CAB.
Windows replaced bad clusters in file 119255
of name \PROGRA~3\MICROS~1\Windows\WER\REPORT~1\CRAF94~1.92~\CBSPER~3.CAB.
Windows replaced bad clusters in file 129246
of name \PROGRA~3\MICROS~1\Windows\WER\REPORT~1\CR7EDF~1.92~\CBSPER~2.CAB.
Windows replaced bad clusters in file 129247
of name \PROGRA~3\MICROS~1\Windows\WER\REPORT~1\CR7EDF~1.92~\CBSPER~3.CAB.
Windows replaced bad clusters in file 129257
of name \PROGRA~3\MICROS~1\Windows\WER\REPORT~1\CRITIC~3.92~\CBSPER~3.CAB.
Windows replaced bad clusters in file 129373
of name \PROGRA~3\MICROS~1\Windows\WER\REPORT~1\CR25B7~1.92~\CBSPER~2.CAB.
Windows replaced bad clusters in file 129556
of name \PROGRA~3\MICROS~1\Windows\WER\REPORT~1\CR483C~1.92~\CBSPER~4.CAB.
Windows replaced bad clusters in file 129644
of name \PROGRA~3\MICROS~1\Windows\WER\REPORT~1\CR4749~1.92~\CBSPER~4.CAB.
558064 files processed.

the replacement of the bad clusters and also the comparable result in the earlier chkdsk I asked for.

When you say something has worked - it is the chkdsk repair that has worked but it should NOT occur in the first place - the bad clusters

Further attempts to rectify this are pointless until PCWORLD in conjunction with Lenovo - have decided the way forward.

IMHO something - either the disk itself, or the motherboard, ram or PSU is causing these apparent bad clusters on the disk. I say apparent because, were they real defects on the disk I would have expected Seatools to have found something on the long scan you have now run

In summary the local computer repair business were IMHO correct


> Under diagnostic tests at a local PC repair shop, a hard drive failure seemed to be the problem


Either as I said it is the hard drive OR as explained some other problem - simulating that error


----------



## pyxidium (Jun 24, 2007)

Hi 

First of all, thank you for all your help with this matter. 

I have a disk image of the hard drive in it's current state and all data is safely backed up to an external hard drive. I don't really like windows 8, even before things went wrong it was doing my head in.


Now, if I were to format and then install windows 7, what do you think the chances are that I would encounter the same problems? If I did, then perhaps this would confirm a hardware problem. Or, do you think it would perhaps be better to install windows 7 onto a partition and see if any problems arose with that?

As for hardware issues, is there a utility I could use (don't mind paying for one) which could check the functionality of the motherboard, CPU etc?

Best Regards

Dave


----------



## Macboatmaster (Jan 15, 2010)

1. Your comment re thanks is much appreciated


2. Windows 8 is not that bad you know, once you are familiar with all the shortcuts, it is in my opinion, in many ways exceptionally good, but I do appreciate it is a matter of opinion


3. I would not recommend any of your proposals - for the simple reason that if you follow any of those paths - the evidence of the problem on the actual computer as it stands now is GONE


4. Re the checking tools for the motherboard and hardware - only basic ones - but LENOVO will be able to check any aspect of it more or less


5. Were it to be me I would send the evidence of the problem to LENOVO and see what comes back
IF BOTH the computer repair shop and myself are right, and I am as I said not 100% certain of the cause, then the install of any system - or the reinstall of 8 - is NEVER going to solve the problem


----------



## pyxidium (Jun 24, 2007)

Hello again

Once again, may I thank you for all your help in this matter.

I did a clean install of windows 7 and everything now appears to be as it should. Updates are working fine.

I will chalk this one down to experience and will never entertain PC World again.

Just for information purposes, I ran a chkdsk /r. I would be grateful if you could have a quick gander at the log report before I mark this as solved. I will continue to run windows 7 until windows 9 rears its head.

Once again, many thanks.

Best Regards

Dave

Log Name: Application
Source: Microsoft-Windows-Wininit
Date: 12/07/2014 15:41:37
Event ID: 1001
Task Category: None
Level: Information
Keywords: Classic
User: N/A
Computer: Lenovo-PC
Description:

Checking file system on C:
The type of the file system is NTFS.
Volume label is Windows 7.

A disk check has been scheduled.
Windows will now check the disk.

CHKDSK is verifying files (stage 1 of 5)...
558080 file records processed.

File verification completed.
206 large file records processed.

0 bad file records processed.

2 EA records processed.

44 reparse records processed.

CHKDSK is verifying indexes (stage 2 of 5)...
613990 index entries processed.

Index verification completed.
0 unindexed files scanned.

0 unindexed files recovered.

CHKDSK is verifying security descriptors (stage 3 of 5)...
558080 file SDs/SIDs processed.

Cleaning up 3721 unused index entries from index $SII of file 0x9.
Cleaning up 3721 unused index entries from index $SDH of file 0x9.
Cleaning up 3721 unused security descriptors.
Security descriptor verification completed.
27956 data files processed.

CHKDSK is verifying Usn Journal...
37033776 USN bytes processed.

Usn Journal verification completed.
CHKDSK is verifying file data (stage 4 of 5)...
558064 files processed.

File data verification completed.
CHKDSK is verifying free space (stage 5 of 5)...
88062961 free clusters processed.

Free space verification is complete.
CHKDSK discovered free space marked as allocated in the
master file table (MFT) bitmap.
Windows has made corrections to the file system.

460852223 KB total disk space.
107816432 KB in 134794 files.
98120 KB in 27957 indexes.
0 KB in bad sectors.
685827 KB in use by the system.
65536 KB occupied by the log file.
352251844 KB available on disk.

4096 bytes in each allocation unit.
115213055 total allocation units on disk.
88062961 allocation units available on disk.

Internal Info:
00 84 08 00 c9 7b 02 00 95 d0 04 00 00 00 00 00 .....{..........
dc 00 00 00 2c 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 ....,...........
00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 ................

Windows has finished checking your disk.
Please wait while your computer restarts.

Event Xml:
<Event xmlns="http://schemas.microsoft.com/win/2004/08/events/event">
<System>
<Provider Name="Microsoft-Windows-Wininit" Guid="{206f6dea-d3c5-4d10-bc72-989f03c8b84b}" EventSourceName="Wininit" />
<EventID Qualifiers="16384">1001</EventID>
<Version>0</Version>
<Level>4</Level>
<Task>0</Task>
<Opcode>0</Opcode>
<Keywords>0x80000000000000</Keywords>
<TimeCreated SystemTime="2014-07-12T14:41:37.000000000Z" />
<EventRecordID>1429</EventRecordID>
<Correlation />
<Execution ProcessID="0" ThreadID="0" />
<Channel>Application</Channel>
<Computer>Lenovo-PC</Computer>
<Security />
</System>
<EventData>

Checking file system on C:
The type of the file system is NTFS.
Volume label is Windows 7.

A disk check has been scheduled.
Windows will now check the disk.

CHKDSK is verifying files (stage 1 of 5)...
558080 file records processed.

File verification completed.
206 large file records processed.

0 bad file records processed.

2 EA records processed.

44 reparse records processed.

CHKDSK is verifying indexes (stage 2 of 5)...
613990 index entries processed.

Index verification completed.
0 unindexed files scanned.

0 unindexed files recovered.

CHKDSK is verifying security descriptors (stage 3 of 5)...
558080 file SDs/SIDs processed.

Cleaning up 3721 unused index entries from index $SII of file 0x9.
Cleaning up 3721 unused index entries from index $SDH of file 0x9.
Cleaning up 3721 unused security descriptors.
Security descriptor verification completed.
27956 data files processed.

CHKDSK is verifying Usn Journal...
37033776 USN bytes processed.

Usn Journal verification completed.
CHKDSK is verifying file data (stage 4 of 5)...
558064 files processed.

File data verification completed.
CHKDSK is verifying free space (stage 5 of 5)...
88062961 free clusters processed.

Free space verification is complete.
CHKDSK discovered free space marked as allocated in the
master file table (MFT) bitmap.
Windows has made corrections to the file system.

460852223 KB total disk space.
107816432 KB in 134794 files.
98120 KB in 27957 indexes.
0 KB in bad sectors.
685827 KB in use by the system.
65536 KB occupied by the log file.
352251844 KB available on disk.

4096 bytes in each allocation unit.
115213055 total allocation units on disk.
88062961 allocation units available on disk.

Internal Info:
00 84 08 00 c9 7b 02 00 95 d0 04 00 00 00 00 00 .....{..........
dc 00 00 00 2c 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 ....,...........
00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 ................

Windows has finished checking your disk.
Please wait while your computer restarts.

</EventData>
</Event>


----------



## Macboatmaster (Jan 15, 2010)

No problems there
If problems start to occur, run another chkdsk and see if the bad clusters are reported again.
They are not on the one you have posted.
Hope all goes well


----------

